# Softened food..how long to keep?



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

Okay...I feed my lil 8 week old chi Diamond Puppy. That is what she was weaned on. I soften it up a bit but last night she choked on it so I now crush it first then soften it up. I do not want to give her dry kibble yet.
So over night when I put the softened food in her crate for feeding over night am I doing a good or bad thing? We are not all light sleepers so it is easier to put food and water in her crate over night so we all get atleast 5 hours of sleep. If it isn't a good idea what are some suggestions?
Hoping to get her into teh vet tomorrow for deworming and check up.

Leanne


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I wouldn't feed at night. I would do 3x a day until 6 months then 2x permanently. Some people then feed once a day after a year but I can't do that. I would do either hard or soft food. Im not a fan of softening because of that sometimes it's too soft others its not soft enough. I would buy the canned version of diamond puppy or feed halo. I feed the salmon halo and its amazing, great coat. Hope this helps.


----------



## LeeAnnBee (Aug 1, 2013)

The reason I feed at night it because of the blood sugar issue. The last time she ate tonight was about an hour ago. She played a bit then fell asleep. She will probably be up again to play before going to bed about 11pm. We will be up between 5 and 6am so that is about 6 hours without feeding. Isn't that to long without eating?


----------

